# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  أردنيان يحتالان على يهودي ببيعه 2 كيلو غرام جبنة بـ50 ألف دينار!!

## الحصن نيوز

*تعرض  رجل أعمال يهودي لعملية احتيال تعد الأطرف من نوعها في الأردن، عندما  اشترى 2 كيلوغرام من الجبنة البلدية بـ 50 ألف دينار من قبل شخصين، احدهما  قبض عليه بينما ما يزال البحث جاريا عن الآخر* .



وتفاصيل  القضية حسب ما روتها مصادر مطلعة أن رجل الأعمال، التقى شخصين زعما له بإن  لديهما دولارات معمم عنها دوليا، ولا يستطيعان صرفها عن طريق البنوك بسبب  التعميم، وأنهما ينويان بيعها بأقل من سعرها، فاتفق معهما على شراء اكثر من  100 ألف دولار، بـ 50 ألف دينار أردني، على أن تتم عملية الاستلام  والتسليم قرب مجمع جبر في عمان.



وتشير  المصادر إلى أن المتهمين بالاحتيال أرسلا شخصا وكان بحوزته




تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

